# IRC access



## upbumpo190 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I tried connecting to the IRC channel, but it's asking for a password...
Is there someone I need to contact to ask permission to get in?
Would really like to chat about AC:CF, but I can't get in.

I tried searching the forums, and found nothing.

Chris


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

Moved to appropriate section..

Hmmm, weird...it shouldn't ask you for a password to login on regular channel!

maybe someone else will have more info on this..


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 26, 2008)

It's ask also for a password here. That's because GBAtemp haves his own server (irc.gbatemp.net)


----------



## Locotes (Nov 27, 2008)

Maybe your using the wrong port, the port for irc.gbatemp.net is 5190, not 6667


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 27, 2008)

I read on the temp that it was on EFNET, I'll try gbatemp, I also had the wrong port. I'll post again with results! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Locotes (Nov 28, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> I read on the temp that it was on EFNET, I'll try gbatemp, I also had the wrong port. I'll post again with results! Thanks for the help guys.


Yup, it's still on Efnet (port 6667) AND irc.gbatemp.net (port 5190). There are obviously more people at the GBAtemp channel on Efnet because Efnet has about 50.000 users. And maybe they don't know how to connect to the regular GBAtemp IRC because of the port. Most servers have 6667 as port, unlike the GBAtemp IRC


----------



## Seven (Nov 28, 2008)

Locotes said:
			
		

> upbumpo190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there are definitely more people in the GBATemp channel on our own servers. I can't seem to find the official GBATemp channel on the efnet server.


----------



## dice (Nov 28, 2008)

let's just say that it's been locked down to prevent a split in members trying to find what they think is the same channel.


----------

